
Ask HN: What problems do you have with GitHub Pull Requests? - otherdave
My team is considering moving to GitHub from BitBucket. I&#x27;m trying to do some research to find criticism of the PR mechanics on GitHub but my searching is weak or it&#x27;s hard to find.<p>We are going to dual-remote it for a bit and actually try out the GitHub and do some PRs there so we&#x27;ll get firsthand testing. But, GH does offer a lot of functions that BB doesn&#x27;t so until I know about all of them, it&#x27;s hard to gauge how the full GH environment will suit us.<p>So I&#x27;m looking for some folks that really understand GH to comment on how to do effective PRs with all that GH has to offer. Anyone know of a good resource or willing to provide some commentary?
======
contingencies
The use of PRs ties you to Github. That's the biggest drawback.

While it's easy to solicit random PRs, the workflow is IMHO unintuitive for
new Github users to discover (just my opinion) and the quality of random PRs
tends to decrease with ease of access.

IMHO the whole code review thing is overly formalized for anyone who is not a
100% distributed team.

